# Lich Lord Asphyxious Battlegroup



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is a battlegroup that I painted just a little while ago. I think they turned out pretty well, especially the Lich Lord. My client assembled the minis and chose the colors.

Of course, you probably aren't as interested in reading this as you are in the minis, so here are the pics:


----------



## Deux (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, that's the colour scheme I'm going for with my Cryx army. Looks great! What green did you use?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks awesome...The leaders chest makes me think of necrons.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good stand in for the nightbringer maybe. Fantastic work on these, especially the lich lord.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks. I think Asphyxious would work brilliantly as either C'Tan. Or as some mechanical abomination in a D&D game.



Deux said:


> Hey, that's the colour scheme I'm going for with my Cryx army. Looks great! What green did you use?


This was painted using the "Bane" colors from Privateer Press (Cryx Bane base and Cryx Bane highlight). They're both greyish neutral browns, with an odd mix of green.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a very well painted group and damn close in colours to my own Cryx models lol. Well done as usual.


----------

